# I've got $$$ burning a hole in my pocket & I want ...



## zephyrblau (Oct 19, 2017)

...one of these. (photo courtesy FordSnake)


----------



## jkent (Oct 19, 2017)

Good luck with your search for a top 3 bucket list bike of mine. 
Seriously hope you find what your looking for. When you find one please follow up with some pictures.
JKent


----------



## zephyrblau (Oct 19, 2017)

thanks for the kind words. happy to share when the time arrives. fortunately there's only one bike in my bucket list


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 22, 2017)

2 posted in the for sale complete section.


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 22, 2017)

i know of this one for sale in Lima,Oh


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 22, 2017)

What are they asking?


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 22, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> i know of this one for sale in Lima,Oh
> 
> View attachment 695919



is that a Indian hanging up there?


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 23, 2017)

that is an Indian bicycle!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 23, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> that is an Indian bicycle!



What's the yellow bike?


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 26, 2017)

I've *still* got money...


----------



## zephyrblau (Feb 6, 2018)

zephyrblau said:


> I've *still* got money...




...and I *still* want one of these.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Feb 6, 2018)

1949 Indian sold through Indian MC dealerships. Mark 773-608-9004.


----------

